# What are the main ingredients of Snowfoam



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Alright guys, hows it hanging?
As above, whats in this stuff?

I bought a cheap Citrus Snowfoam to try off eBay and behold, it didnt foam. About as much foam as 'the Big Orange' car wash from B&Q if people know what im talking about.

So I email the seller and told them I aint happy. They said we are going to send you a concentrate to add to it. Recieved it today at work.

Its a thick syrup like substance, clear but nearly reddish is colour and smells only alittle like soap. Very bubbley too.

Apparently only 500ml to per 1x5L of Snowfoam. So im going to empty half of this citrus stuff down the drain (and learn from my lesson, buying cheap you buy twice) and pour the whole lot into my half of 5L snowfoam and see where I go from there.

I asked them, if I bought a reputable snowfoam But added this 500ml concentrate product, will it give me a snowstorm with added cling.

The response was 'yes, it will be ridiculous'.

So il update as I go on. Maybe this weekend if all good. Then il buy a decent snowfoam plus 1xL of this concentrate stuff and add it, so we will see where we go from there.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Snowfoam ingredients vary a lot, so difficult to predict exactly what is in yours. Snowfoams vary from gentle to very caustic.

Can I please suggest that, instead of buying unsealed and decanted chemicals from questionable sellers off eBay that you source a genuine product with documented ingredients from one of the many vendors that inhabit DW.

God only knows what you've been sold, and the fact is that it is not behaving (and required additional concentrate to be sent) suggests that it has been watered down or otherwise diluted with something, with no guarantee the cutting agent is safe.

A few questions:
What snowfoam lance are you using?
Is the wire mess clogged (a common cause of no foam)?
Is your pressure washer delivering good pressure?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Snow and Foam :thumb:


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

chrisgreen said:


> Snowfoam ingredients vary a lot, so difficult to predict exactly what is in yours. Snowfoams vary from gentle to very caustic.
> 
> Can I please suggest that, instead of buying unsealed and decanted chemicals from questionable sellers off eBay that you source a genuine product with documented ingredients from one of the many vendors that inhabit DW.
> 
> ...


Hello there,

Firstly I checked with a different snowfoam and my lance worked fine.
Secondly my pressure washer is delivering the goods fine and pressure is up
Thirdly nothing clogged up.

I know exactly what you mean about putting additives into this product. Im not bothered about loosing this product. It would cost more sending it back. It was a brand new bottle unopened. But I will learn from my lesson. Normally I use good stuff.


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

i was wondering the same the other day. 
Does sound rather worrying though........... them sending you another ingredient


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> Snow and Foam :thumb:


That's what my wife said when I asked her!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I wouldn't put it on my car - I'd just dispose of it safely and put it down to experience


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

The tears of a snowman i thought.


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> Snow and Foam :thumb:


I wondered how long it would be.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

m2srt said:


> That's what my wife said when I asked her!


Is your wife a chemist?


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

S63 said:


> Is your wife a chemist?


Well she did manage to form a strong bond with me!:lol:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

jd1982 said:


> I know exactly what you mean about putting additives into this product. Im not bothered about loosing this product. It would cost more sending it back. It was a brand new bottle unopened. But I will learn from my lesson. Normally I use good stuff.


Open a case with Ebay stating the item was not as described.i.e. snowfoam that does'nt foam. You'll be eligible for a refund. You can also claim through paypal if you used them.

Mike


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thankyou for everyones input on this. Think I might get intouch with the seller and just explain im not happy with the purchase and shouldnt be required to add additional things for the product to work how it should in the first place. Think il stick to what I know in future.

Kind regards everyone!


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just a update.
The seller has just become a t**t when asking for a refund.



And his reply



Well all im going to say is f**k me.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Another update.


----------



## warrmr (Jan 10, 2014)

Just raise a paypal dispute now then, you will get a refund and if the seller wants to collect the product them so be it but most likely they will tell you to get rid.  They did it with an antique violin

I had an issue with USB/Serial cable purchased from HK on ebay, emailed the seller couldn't be bothered with the return as it would have cost more than the product for me to send it back to him so he told me to break it send him a photo and he shipped me a new one.

Now im confused, Snow foam with Wax? why? is the idea of snow foam to be a pre wash cleaner to get the big dirt off before you wash normally.



> With Wax - Citrus Snow Foam contains a mix of waxes to improve the finish on your vehicle. The Wax is designed to cling to the vehicle surface to help offer a gloss finish and overall protection of the paintwork.
> 
> Foam Lance Directions:
> Use 25-50ml per car, dilute to suit foam system.
> ...


ebay link


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

warrmr said:


> Just raise a paypal dispute now then, you will get a refund and if the seller wants to collect the product them so be it but most likely they will tell you to get rid.  They did it with an antique violin
> 
> I had an issue with USB/Serial cable purchased from HK on ebay, emailed the seller couldn't be bothered with the return as it would have cost more than the product for me to send it back to him so he told me to break it send him a photo and he shipped me a new one.
> 
> ...


Alright there,
Yes thats the stuff!

I opened a dispute through PayPal and within 10mins I got my refund lol.
First ever complaint on ebay to be honest.

Wont be going near that again. God knows what was going through my head. The seller didnt mention about returning it or them collecting it, so might be useful for something else lol. Wheelie bin cleaner, windows, patio. But il end up disposing of it.

With Wax, that is a new one? Think its suppose to help with when washing and makes the surface more slick to stop marring of the paint.

Il just wait untill the rest of my original stuff gets used up before another snowfoam purchase.


----------



## Dan UAS (May 28, 2013)

Got to say we sell a lot of car care on eBay (including snow foam) and I would never dream of replying to any customers in that manner. Your query is quite common among snow foam products and the seller should accommodate in resolving your issue.

Glad you got a refund and hope you left appropriate feedback.


----------

